# Spotted excellent exercise for lg



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Of course everyone should get checked by a doctor before going for the workout route, but I think Ive finally found an exercise that targets the right muscle. (Check all of my precious threads of you dont know that Im talking about).
About me, Ive been completely lg for years now, but had hard time keeping anxiety levels down. Now after tumor surgery I think it is slowly disappearing. 
Anyway, for those if you still struggling, this seems to work excellent on targeting the right muscle for continence:

STAIRS

find a long stair and make sure you hit 100 steps. At least twice a day, one day of the week off. The stairs need to be regular or tall, not flat or of little effort.
Try and report after three weeks.
You dont have to run up, just walk up.

Let me know


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

I bet my non stinky ass that nobody tried this, lazy people, all looking for a magic pill or a quick surgery for healing. By the way, in my bicycle i always used clipless pedals, according to professionals more muscles are used than with the classic flat pedals.


----------



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

Does biking on a stationary bike at the gym help too or does it have to be a bike on the road?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I think it might help if you stand up


----------

